# The new fast food leader in cage-free eggs



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Taco Bell leads US race for cage free egg use
Nov 19, 2015 370 

US firm Taco Bell has stolen a march on its fast-food restaurant rivals, announcing that it is to source all of its 130m eggs from cage-free systems by the end of next year.

Taco Bell leads US race for cage free egg use

While it is one of the last quick-service restaurant chains to announce the switch, following a raft of statements by others earlier this year, its speed means that it will deliver on its commitment ahead of Burger King (2017), Starbucks (2020) and McDonald's (2025).
Finger on the pulse

Brian Niccol, chief executive of Taco Bell Corp, said the company had reached the decision following several years of planning. "We are a brand that has our finger on the pulse of not only what appeals to our customers' tastes, but also the issues they care most about.
"Implementing this change at record pace underscores that we are always listening and responding to our customers, while doing what is right for our business."

Welcomed by HSUS

The announcement was welcomed by the Humane Society of the United States, which said the move would take 500,000 hens out of the caged sector.

Josh Balk, senior food policy director, said: "Taco Bell has catapulted itself ahead of other major restaurant chains. Switching to 100% cage-free eggs by the end of 2016 is a tremendous commitment that will quickly improve the lives of countless animals and further cement the future of egg production as being one without cages."

American Humane Certified

The company's eggs will be verified as "American Humane Certified", based on cage-free egg production standards set by the American Humane Association.

Taco Bell has 6,000 corporate- and franchise-owned outlets across the US. It is a subsidiary of Yum Brands, which is also the parent company of KFC and Pizza Hut. Neither of those restaurant chains has announced plans concerning cage-free egg use.

Source: Poultry World
Tony McDougal 
Related tags
Eggs,
Non-Cage Systems,
US

Kellogg’s to source 100% cage-free eggs by 2025
Layers Nov 2 

0 
McDonalds to transition to cage-free eggs in US
Layers Sep 11 





















----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Cage free ISAs.............










http://ww2.kqed.org/bayareabites/wp...-8596ea43f086c063b0ab9dbc51c7511f26c9378b.jpg


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, at least they're not in cages.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

I will be honest with y'all...if you ever have the chance to visit a animal production facility....you will become a vegan overnite. Its that horrible.

A standard practice at corporate farms is to clip the Beaks and dye the eyes red to partially blind the bird to keep them from pecking out the eyes of the others, and from stampeding into one side of the chicken house...smothering thousands at a time.
Here in the South the Chicken Houses at Tyson/Holly Farms facilities house upwards of 7 to 10 thousand birds in each house....there are normally 8 to 10 such houses at each farm.
These production birds are so crowded they can hardly turn around. They never see the sun shine and the stand on layers of poop and other dead birds constantly. Bacterial infections are rampant and these birds are consuming huge quantities of antibiotics and growth hormones....
Each worker must wear a respirator and don up in a "zoot-suit" Tyvex zip up an wear rubber gloves due to the hazardous environment.

And just think....you can buy these birds in your local grocer's meat section 


I applaud Taco Bell and others for moving to a more humane menu, but remember it's not out of the goodness of their hearts they are doing this.

Now if we can just get Taco Bell to get rid of the pulp-wood additives from their meat....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know, the meat market is nasty business. I like to think that there's been good awareness growing for the last 10 years with chickens. I bought a started pullet once (my first hen) and I was in shock when she came out of the box with half a beak. But she remained the cleanest fattest hen I had. No one picked on her. She even raised a few chicks. She never knew and we never told her that she was debeaked.


----------

